# Lightroom plug-in for raw Canon Mark ii 7D



## pflorydean (Dec 17, 2014)

How do I get my Lightroom 4.4 to import raw files from the new released Canon Mark ii 7D?  I have downloaded Lightroom for Mac 5.7 dmg and Dng Converter 8_7_1 and Camera Raw 8_7_1 pkg and still do not get raw into lightroom.

Also what is so bizarre after these first two downloads I imported 3 raw files from iphoto and they came into Lightroom as CR2.  Then I went to eat dinner came back to Lightroom to import some more files from iPhoto and now they do not import into lightroom.  Then I downloaded Camera Raw 8 7 1 pkg and still do not come into Lightroom as raw.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 17, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.  You will not be able to import Canon 7D Mark ii CR2 files into LR 4.4.  You need to upgrade to LR5.7 to import these CR2 files.  With the DNG Converter 8.7.1, you can convert the Canon 7D Mark ii CR2 files into DNG format files and the DNG file will import into LR4.4.


----------



## pflorydean (Dec 17, 2014)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum.  You will not be able to import Canon 7D Mark ii CR2 files into LR 4.4.  You need to upgrade to LR5.7 to import these CR2 files.  With the DNG Converter 8.7.1, you can convert the Canon 7D Mark ii CR2 files into DNG format files and the DNG file will import into LR4.4.



I downloaded the Adobe DNG converter. app and then how do I convert into DNG's. I export my raw out of iphoto into LR.  


I will upgrade to LR5.7 but do I buy and download LR 5 then do the upgrade?


----------



## pflorydean (Dec 17, 2014)

Another question.....Does this new LR 5 download ontop of my LR 4.4 like merge together as one or is this new LR5 a seperate enity of software where I will be putting all new raw files into it from this Mark ii 7D?  

Last....I google Adobe to purchase this new LR 5 but all I see is the upgrade LR 5.7.1


----------



## clee01l (Dec 17, 2014)

LR5.7.1 is a minor update to LR5.7.   When you purchase LR 5.x as an upgrade, you will install it as a separate app. (You can remove the LR 4.4 app later by sending it to the Trash.) LR 5.x will use  a slightly different catalog structure and will initially read your LR4.x catalog file and create a replacement in the new catalog structure.  All of your existing cataloged entries will be transferred over and from that point forward you will do everything in the replacement catalog. 

You will only need the DNG Converter if you are not going to upgrade.  It is fairly straight forward, you select the folder containing the CR2 files and Select a destination for the converted images. There are some other options but the defaults are usually fine. Press the {Convert} button and look  for your DNG files in the destination folder. 

Why are you using iPhoto for anything?  You can insert the camera card into a card reader (or use the camera as a card reader) and more efficiently import directly into LR. iPhoto is pretty much useless when you have LR.


----------

